# Saturday Aug 2



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a short report cause the wife is waiting and tapping her foot at the door. The Lord blessed me with a great trip with some fish killing machines this weekend. Lots of prayer went into this trip because everything that could go wrong did but it all fell together on this day. Fishing has been really good lately and Connie Jo, Tim, Kais, Miranda, and Carter wanted to kill some fish. So we headed out and they did a great job. The only fishing trip in my life that I came home with more hooks than I took. We lost two hooks but caught several fish with hooks in their mouths. Two of which were mine from the day before. Fish were caught on live and dead bait. Great job everyone. God bless you all. 
Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea fishing Guide
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*small pics*

Not sure why my pictures have come out so small lately. Jack was 110.4lbs largest gags were 40 and 44 lbs.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow! Very well done!


----------



## HONDAGUY2982 (Aug 13, 2013)

Delynn, GREAT job!! Tim was about as excited as I have ever seen him telling me about that jack! I'm looking forward to our next trip!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome job !!!very nice haul.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I see at least four fish on that board that would be "life fish" for me, but I literally don't get out that much.
Great job as usual Capt.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I swear, Capt. Delynn never has a bad day. not only that, he always catches the biggest fish I've ever seen. Great job !


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sure wished I had my knife to help , but looked like you and Jake had it under control. Nice haul!!! Some stud gags and that aj was longggg!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

jcasey said:


> I swear, Capt. Delynn never has a bad day. not only that, he always catches the biggest fish I've ever seen. Great job !


Well, he never posts about bad days. He must have had
One the day before. That's an insane haul. I don't know what
I'm doing wrong...can't raise a grouper at any cost. Maybe the 
Grouper class tonight will enlighten me.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Dang Delynn. Another beast of a day.

I think the forum is automatically formatting your pictures to that size, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

The fish whisperer strikes again! Thanks for the report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Just a short report cause the wife is waiting and tapping her foot at the door. The Lord blessed me with a great trip with some fish killing machines this weekend. Lots of prayer went into this trip because everything that could go wrong did but it all fell together on this day. Fishing has been really good lately and Connie Jo, Tim, Kais, Miranda, and Carter wanted to kill some fish. So we headed out and they did a great job. The only fishing trip in my life that I came home with more hooks than I took. We lost two hooks but caught several fish with hooks in their mouths. Two of which were mine from the day before. Fish were caught on live and dead bait. Great job everyone. God bless you all.
> Captain Delynn Sigler
> Offshore/Deepsea fishing Guide
> (850)669-9100 Hm/Office
> (850)758-2165 Cell


Nice job Delynn


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Great catch*

Delynn you are the man. That is an awesome catch.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jcasey said:


> I swear, Capt. Delynn never has a bad day. not only that, he always catches the biggest fish I've ever seen. Great job !


It's all about the numbers.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Some reason those pictures don't display for me


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

wow


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Holy heck


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone, and Yes I have bad days. Its fishing and not catching. The day before this trip, I bet I lost 15 or more hooks. We did get one gag close to 50 lbs but lost so many it hurt. And, yes Jeff its a lot about the number but not all. I would say grouper fishing more about how you do it over where you do it. Pull Hard, Real Hard, get him off the bottom and away from the wreck. I think we got 6 or 7 hooks back Saturday. Anyone can hook them, you have got to pull hard to catch them.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job Capt Delynn! I'm looking forward to our upcoming trip.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding!!!! When I grow up, I wanna catch like that...lol. Congrats !!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Outstanding as usual.

Successful bottom fishing takes way more than good numbers


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Thanks everyone, and Yes I have bad days. Its fishing and not catching. The day before this trip, I bet I lost 15 or more hooks. We did get one gag close to 50 lbs but lost so many it hurt. And, yes Jeff its a lot about the number but not all. I would say grouper fishing more about how you do it over where you do it. Pull Hard, Real Hard, get him off the bottom and away from the wreck. I think we got 6 or 7 hooks back Saturday. Anyone can hook them, you have got to pull hard to catch them.


I do not believe you. Tell you what, share those numbers with me and I will go test that theory. :thumbup:


----------



## chad1260 (Jun 13, 2010)

hey Capt Delynn
I'm looking for a charter capt and my cuz said to look you up.
can you call me, 221-7198
chad  thanks


----------

